# [Wet Thumb Forum]-Patiently waiting for the plants to grow.



## S1 (Jul 9, 2003)

Hi everyone,

My planted tank attempts. 6 months into this hobby now. Any comments for improvement is appreciated.

*My 4 feet tank dated 13th Aug 2003.(1st attempt)*








More pictures of my 4 feet tank dated 13th Aug 2003.

*Same 4 feet tank dated 16th Oct 2003 (Current state).*








More pictures of my 4 feet tank dated 16th Oct 2003.

*My 2 feet planted tank for breeding my Swordtails.*








More pictures of my 2 feet tank dated 16th Oct 2003.

Cheers!

________________________________
Work Smart first then Work Hard!

[This message was edited by S1 on Thu October 30 2003 at 06:22 AM.]

[This message was edited by S1 on Thu October 30 2003 at 09:10 PM.]


----------



## S1 (Jul 9, 2003)

Hi everyone,

My planted tank attempts. 6 months into this hobby now. Any comments for improvement is appreciated.

*My 4 feet tank dated 13th Aug 2003.(1st attempt)*








More pictures of my 4 feet tank dated 13th Aug 2003.

*Same 4 feet tank dated 16th Oct 2003 (Current state).*








More pictures of my 4 feet tank dated 16th Oct 2003.

*My 2 feet planted tank for breeding my Swordtails.*








More pictures of my 2 feet tank dated 16th Oct 2003.

Cheers!

________________________________
Work Smart first then Work Hard!

[This message was edited by S1 on Thu October 30 2003 at 06:22 AM.]

[This message was edited by S1 on Thu October 30 2003 at 09:10 PM.]


----------



## plantella (Feb 5, 2004)

Hy S1,

very nice tanks, I love your wonderful Ricca carpets, one of the best quality I ever see !

They look like English greens on a golf course, are you a greekeeper 

Grettings,
Oliver
Aquatic Picture Gallery


----------



## imported_aquaverde (May 5, 2003)

That first tank looks like an English garden! Don't recall *ever* seeing a tank like that!

Very nice!

James


----------



## mm12463 (Mar 5, 2004)

The riccia is really cool. Everyone is right it looks like a garden at some estate. What did you secure the riccia to that is on either side of the bridge?

Mike
http://fish.silver-fox.us


----------



## S1 (Jul 9, 2003)

> quote:
> 
> Originally posted by plantella:
> Hy S1,
> ...


http://www.plantella.com
[/QUOTE]

Well, that is a underwater golf course...







) Those Riccia was from my 4 feet in the first attempt. The Riccia bridge and lawn was uprooted by my platoon of Yamatoes Shrimp. Hence I re-tied it and put it in the 2 feet, perfect hiding place for the Swordtail fries.

When I was in Munich, I love relaxing at the English Gardens there, very beautiful. Guess that was where my inspiration comes from when I started this planted tank.

Cheers!


----------



## S1 (Jul 9, 2003)

> quote:
> 
> Originally posted by mm12463:
> The riccia is really cool. Everyone is right it looks like a garden at some estate. What did you secure the riccia to that is on either side of the bridge?
> ...


http://fish.silver-fox.us
[/QUOTE]

You mean the foreground(lawn)? Well for both the Riccia bridge and lawn, I first constructed a structure using stainless steel wires(1mm in thickness).

A plastic mesh is next use to wrap around the structure and the Riccia was placed between the mesh and I use fishing line to sew the 3 edges of the mesh together. At all corners, I weigh it down with fishing weights as well. That was a 2 week project.

I was so proud of the Riccia Bridge and Lawns till the Yamatoes did what they are good at looking for food and uprooted all up. *Sigh*

That was a good memory. Glad my Riccia turns out well too in my 2 feet underwater golf course.


----------

